# KaDees Standard Poodles South Metro Atlanta



## williacb (Sep 20, 2013)

*Kadees*

How long ago were you onsite at Kadees? My recent visit was disappointing.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

williacb said:


> How long ago were you onsite at Kadees? My recent visit was disappointing.



The original post here is from January 2015, so two years ago.


----------



## Moeman1955 (Jan 31, 2013)

williacb said:


> How long ago were you onsite at Kadees? My recent visit was disappointing.


We purchased Rossi & Lorenzo in February 2013 so it has been a little over 4 years since we were actually at the location. I have had contact with Deborah off an on during that time but no actual physical contact at her kennel etc.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

My 2 cents - everyone is entitled to their own opinion and can do what feels right for them, but going by what this breeder has posted on her website I would not consider her a breeder I would work with. If what she has posted is accurate as far as litters, in 2016 she bred 5 litters. Most responsible Standard breeders I know do not breed more than a couple litters a year, sometimes only 1, sometimes none. This is one of the reasons you might sometimes have to wait quite a long time for a pup from them. She bred 1 litter from 3 bitches (Dixie 11/16, Laci 8/16 and Pippa 5/16) and 2 litters from 1 bitch apparently back to back (Mystic pups in 2/16 and 11/16). Assuming she whelped the litters in her own home this also means she was raising 2 litters at the same time in 11/16 which is a lot of puppies to care for and socialize at one time. She also used the same stud (Kingston, which she owns) on 3 of the litters, she did not note the sire on 2 of them. Most responsible breeders do not just breed every bitch they own to the stud(s) they own. They try to find the best match for improving what they think they need to improve in the pups from the bitch and in their lines down the road. I know numerous breeders that have more than one Ch. male in their own homes that go outside and pay stud fees because their males' pedigree or conformation is not a good match for the bitch they are breeding. 

Also, looking at the website, I don't see that any of her breeding stock is titled in any way in conformation or performance which is another red flag for me. There should be a reason a dog is worthy of being bred and usually that worth is proven by titles in one venue or another. Lastly, none of them have pedigrees posted and while it is noted for the males that they have OFA certification for hips and elbows, there is nothing posted for the bitches and there are numerous other tests besides hips/elbows that Standards should be tested for before breeding.....


----------



## Moeman1955 (Jan 31, 2013)

Eclipse said:


> My 2 cents - everyone is entitled to their own opinion and can do what feels right for them, but going by what this breeder has posted on her website I would not consider her a breeder I would work with. If what she has posted is accurate as far as litters, in 2016 she bred 5 litters. Most responsible Standard breeders I know do not breed more than a couple litters a year, sometimes only 1, sometimes none. This is one of the reasons you might sometimes have to wait quite a long time for a pup from them. She bred 1 litter from 3 bitches (Dixie 11/16, Laci 8/16 and Pippa 5/16) and 2 litters from 1 bitch apparently back to back (Mystic pups in 2/16 and 11/16). Assuming she whelped the litters in her own home this also means she was raising 2 litters at the same time in 11/16 which is a lot of puppies to care for and socialize at one time. She also used the same stud (Kingston, which she owns) on 3 of the litters, she did not note the sire on 2 of them. Most responsible breeders do not just breed every bitch they own to the stud(s) they own. They try to find the best match for improving what they think they need to improve in the pups from the bitch and in their lines down the road. I know numerous breeders that have more than one Ch. male in their own homes that go outside and pay stud fees because their males' pedigree or conformation is not a good match for the bitch they are breeding.
> 
> Also, looking at the website, I don't see that any of her breeding stock is titled in any way in conformation or performance which is another red flag for me. There should be a reason a dog is worthy of being bred and usually that worth is proven by titles in one venue or another. Lastly, none of them have pedigrees posted and while it is noted for the males that they have OFA certification for hips and elbows, there is nothing posted for the bitches and there are numerous other tests besides hips/elbows that Standards should be tested for before breeding.....


I certainly see your concerns. I have not had any contact with Deborah in about two years via email etc due to my work duties. Thinking back it does seem she raised much fewer litters when we first had contact with her and the site. I do remember she had help from her sister I think it was shen taking care of the new litter(s) so she was not working alone. With that being said your observation is a valid one on the amount of time a person can give a new litter if they are overwhelmed. I guess things can/have change and that may well be the case here. And as you stated my view is my view based on my experience at the time. Hopefully anyone considering buying from her will use due diligence before making that final decision. Using the resources on this site is one excellent item. Plus actually going out to the breeders location before making that final decision is another great idea. Asking for pervious buyers views if you can gain access to them is another.


----------

